# Need for Speed: Most Wanted crashes to desktop enter safe house



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

why does my nfs most wanted crash to desktop whenever i enter a safehouse?

the version is 1.3


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

did you recently upgraded any hardware drivers? there could be a driver conflict with the game.
it could be your sound card driver, try to disable it and then run the game again, if that worked, then the problem is from your sound card driver.


----------



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

but then i have no sound!!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to find an update for your sound card driver...
just try it to disable the sound, just to try if the problem is really from the sound card driver.


----------

